# Tamron to Announce New 17-35mm f/2.8-4 Di OSD Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2018)

> Tamron is set to announce a new 17-35mm f/2.8-4 Di OSD lens for full frame cameras.  The variable aperture should keep the price down against competition.
> *Optimum image quality coupled with maximum portability*
> The 17-35mm F/ 2.8-4 Di OSD (Model A037) is an ultra-wide-angle lens featuring superb image quality integrated into a compact, lightweight body. The use of specialized glass materials enables comprehensive control of the axial chromatic aberrations conspicuous in ultra-wide-angle lenses. The Model A037 offers a high level of sharpness and contrast comparable to the very best of lenses. From the 35mm standard wide-angle for user-friendly snapshot photography, to the ultra-wide-angle 17mm used for professional landscape photography, this lens can meet a wide variety of your needs and yet still offer amazing portability being only 90mm (3.5 in) in length, 83.6mm in diameter, and just 460g (16.2 oz) in weight. With a Minimum Object Distance (MOD) of only 0.28m (11 in)...



Continue reading...


----------



## jd7 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hhhmm, I will be interested to see what price it comes in at, and what the reviews say about image quality. I assume no IS/VC since I don't see VC in the name. Still, I don't use UWA a lot so if the price is right, I just might consider it


----------



## Stuart (Aug 1, 2018)

I hope this gets favourable reviews against the expensive canon 16-35, i really want to go wider than my 24-105.


----------



## herion (Aug 1, 2018)

Grrr - I've been hoping for Tamron to produce an update to their APS-C 17/18-50 lens - oh well, hope springs eternal.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 1, 2018)

It's not designated SP, and OSD sounds suspiciously like focus-by-wire. Might be surprisingly cheap, unlikely to be optically a 16-35L competitor.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2018)

+1 herion where is fast 17/18-50/55mm zoom for APS-C also how about updating 60mm and 180mm macro while at it. Since Photokina is about a month away expecting few more rumours/leaks will happen about 3rd party makers.


----------



## timmy_650 (Aug 1, 2018)

I am really excited for this lens, I still use the old one. I am on my second one, the first one got dropped in the sand and I liked it enough I brought it again. If they keep the same image quality maybe just a little better and better lenses coating. I might get it if it come in at a good price. I hope it isn't to high where I have to decide between this and a used 15-30.


----------



## srgb_rothko (Aug 1, 2018)

it's gonna be like 600 bucks - which for for what it is seems alright but idk. not sure what tamron is up to, seems like a lot of their new stuff has been more miss than hit


----------



## mirage (Aug 1, 2018)

I am waiting for compact, decent IQ Canon mirrorless new mount EF-X 16-35/4 IS STM. Will not buy any DSLR lenses any more.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 1, 2018)

I would prefer a 17mm F2.8 prime lens for $ 500, but that's fine.


----------



## vangelismm (Aug 1, 2018)

The big question, 2.8 range from 17mm to?


----------



## amorse (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm surprised to say it but this could be a good fit for me depending on performance. I've really been struggling to reduce the weight/size of my kit for camping and hiking. I'd be curious to see how it performs for astrophotography, sharpness, and at what zoom range it starts to drop aperture. I had been of the impression that my best option was to replace my 16-35 f/4L (for general landscapes, often with filters needed) and Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 (for landscape astrophotography) with just a Canon 16-35 f/2.8 iii (expensive change, and still heavy solution to both needs), but if this lens is nearly half the weight of the 16-35 f/2.8 iii, maintains strong performance, has a filter thread, and manages coma well, then I can sacrifice some light at the long end of the magnification and be fine for my needs. Very interesting, besides being a likely cheaper lens!


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh boy, it's a Tamron, it's FF, it's wide, it's f/2.8?

Cue the coma police. Astro folks will be spamming the F5 button at LensTip in no time.

- A


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2018)

I think it is a mistake for them to use their new design language for lesser lenses. Sigma has some weird branding decisions, but at least they do distinguish between the Contemporary versus Art, etc. Canon, of course, has the L series. If Tamron pushes the same branding on everything, people will be less apt to revere their greatest ones.

Then again, maybe if we were all from Japan it would all make sense.


----------



## srgb_rothko (Aug 3, 2018)

Re: branding, this lens isn't "SP" presumably for a reason. Tamron should work harder to push their SP line upmarket, though.


----------



## e_honda (Aug 5, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> The big question, 2.8 range from 17mm to?



I’m just speculating, but it probably falls off the moment you zoom to 17.5mm.

If it maintains 2.8 @ 20mm I’ll be surprised.


----------

